# Seite für Sehbehinderte



## selle1 (9. Januar 2008)

Halo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin (ansonsten bitte verschieben).

Ich möchte eine HP programmieren, bei der der User die Möglichkeit haben soll die Schriftgröße zu verändern, ohne dass sich das Layout verändert. Wonach muss ich suchen oder hat jemand eine Art Tutorial?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Layna (9. Januar 2008)

Prinzipiell ist das Stichwort dass du suchst wohl "Barrierefreie website" (beziehungsweise einem kleinen Teil davon).
Grundlegend wird sich immer irgend etwas verschieben wenn du die Schriftgrösse änderst. Beschäftige dich am besten mal mit div's und CSS-basiertem Layout, damit reagiert die webseite nämlich auch auf Schriftgrössen-veränderungen meist relativ sinnvoll.


----------



## Remme (9. Januar 2008)

Außer du machst ne reine CSS seite dann macht das nicht viel aus wenn sich was verschiebt, aber wenn es doch mit BG-Images und anderen Grafiken sein soll wird es schwierig.

Aber hier mal ne Möglichkeit

Link Styleswitcher


----------



## marfirk (9. Januar 2008)

Hey,

wenn der Besucher die Schriftgröße ändern können soll, würde ich es mit PHP machen.
An die Links die du für die jeweilige Schriftgröße erstellst hängst du einfach ein 

```
?schrift=large
```

als einfache GET-Variable, die dann in jedem folgenden Dokument weitergereicht und ausgelesen wird. Mit dieser Variable lädst du dann die bestimmte CSS-Datei, die deine Schriftgrößendefinition enthält.

Ich hab das zwar noch nie gemacht, aber das wäre mein Lösungsansatz.

Gruß marfirk


//EDIT: Sorry, wurde schon beantwortet.......


----------



## selle1 (9. Januar 2008)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Da ich Grafiken benutzen muss wird das also schwierig. 
Kann man eventuell dem Browser mitteilen, dass er nur die Schrift vergrößert?

Anderenfalls teste ich mal das Beispiel "Styleswitcher".

Gruss


----------



## Remme (9. Januar 2008)

Das mit dem mitteilen geht meiner Meinung nach nicht, aber es gbt ja die funktion

IE=Schriftgrad
FF=STRG +/-

Aber wäre ne Idee der man folgen könnte.


----------



## Acriss (9. Januar 2008)

Ich denke mal, du solltest dann analog zur schriftgröße den rest anpassen, oder genügend platz einsparen, damit es vergrößertwerden kann.

Ein code für die Schriftgröße wäre:

Css:

```
#text
{font-size:15px;}
```

Js:

```
function changeFont()
{
document.getElementById("text".font.size = document.getElementById("size").value+"px";
}

<div id="text">bla blub</div>
<input type="text" name="size" id="size" value="10" /><input type="button" onClick="changeFont();" />
```

Nicht getestet aber so ungefähr


----------



## selle1 (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

hier ist eine Seite, bei der nur die Schrift vergrößert wird.
Die machen das wohl mit JS?


----------



## Cherrywine (9. Januar 2008)

Du kannst variable Schriftgrößen ganz einfach einbauen - ohne JavaScript, PHP und derlei mehr: es kommt darauf an, dass du die Schriftgröße nicht fest definierst (also in Pixeln), sondern variabel in em oder Prozent.
Dann kann jeder User die Schrift beliebig vergrößern oder verkleinern.

Btw: eine Website programmiert man nicht, die codet man 


Lieben Gruß
Cherrywine


----------



## selle1 (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo Cherrywine,

hast Du evtl. ein Beispiel dafür?

Ok, ich code eine HP


----------



## Maik (9. Januar 2008)

```
body { font-size:100%; }
p { font-size:1.2em; }
```


----------



## selle1 (9. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Antworten,

werde das morgen mal testen und euch berichten.

Gruss


----------



## selle1 (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Lösung habe ich mir bisher zusammengebastelt. Bin für Verbesserungen offen. Ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig aber ich denke, dass man mit dieser Lösung leben kann.


----------



## Maik (11. Januar 2008)

Hi,

im IE lässt sich die Schriftgröße aber nicht skalieren, da du sie weiterhin mit der Einheit "px" absolut festgelegt hast.


----------



## lay-z-cow (11. Januar 2008)

Hi,
du solltest auch bei der Farbwahl und den Kontrasten auf eventuelle Sehbehinderungen achten (z.B. Rot-Grün-Blindheit).

<klugscheissermodus>
- Coden ist ein Synonym für Programmieren
- Es kommt auf die Sprache an, die man verwendet, wenn man seine Tätigkeit wirklich korrekt beschreiben will.
- Wenn ich mit JSP Webseiten mache, ist das auch programmiert 
</klugscheissermodus>

*puh* - Das musste vor dem Wochenende noch raus 

Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## selle1 (11. Januar 2008)

OK,

hatte ich nicht gesehen. Ich habe irgendwie Probleme mit der Einheit em. ich habe zwar gelesen, dass diese Angabe relativ ist, aber relativ wozu? Außerdem ist der Scrollbalken im IE "unter" dem Header. Im FF wird er richtig angezeigt.


----------



## Maik (11. Januar 2008)

SELFHTML hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Steht für bezogen auf die Schriftgröße des Elements. Ausnahme: wenn die font-size-Eigenschaft (also die Schriftgröße) selbst mit dieser Maßangabe gesetzt wird, steht diese für bezogen auf die Schriftgröße des Elternelements.



Quelle: http://de.selfhtml.org/css/formate/wertzuweisung.htm

Damit im IE der Scrollbalken des DIVs *#content* über dem Header angezeigt wird, benötigt das Element eine entsprechende Schichtposition z-index:


```
* html #content
{
       position:absolute;
       top:0; bottom:0; left:0; right:0;
       height:100%;
       width:100%;
       overflow:auto;
       margin:0;
       z-index:4;
}
```


----------



## Arster-Boy (11. Januar 2008)

Bei fast allen Browsern brauch man nur auf "Strg"(Unten links auf der Tastatur) zu drücken und scrollen...


----------



## Maik (11. Januar 2008)

... und worauf willst du mit dieser Aussage hinaus?


----------



## Arster-Boy (12. Januar 2008)

Dass man sowas nicht braucht


----------



## Maik (12. Januar 2008)

Du sprichst noch immer in Rätseln. Was braucht man denn nicht?


----------



## selle1 (12. Januar 2008)

Ich denke, er meint, dass man nicht ein Skript benötigt, um die Schrift größer zu bekommen.
Deshalb STRG-Taste (das + hat er wohl vergessen).
Er hat mein Anliegen nicht ganz verstanden, befürchte ich...


----------



## Maik (12. Januar 2008)

Dann erzählt er hier aber nichts neues, denn darauf hatte dich ja schon Cherrywine hingewiesen.


----------



## selle1 (12. Januar 2008)

So sieht es aus...

Danke


----------



## Arster-Boy (12. Januar 2008)

Tut mir leid...


----------

